# waiting for a lap test



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi,I was wondering if anybody else is waiting to have a lap done? I had the dye test done in October,A lovely nurse from the royal called gynea and they said the wait is 21weeks but might have news before.I was hoping to have treatment in the next month or so and wont do until the lap is done(hopfully it'll fix whats broke?) Has anybody else been waiting?  
Thanks Traceyxo


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi tracey

I was waiting on a lap at  BCH (i have endometriosis) tried to get this done before starting tx but u know the nhs got a letter last friday to say i was to go in on tuesday 23rd, so after speaking to gp in work I phoned cons secretaryan explained that i have already started tx she was horrified anns said i should have had this done already    god  love her she was sooo nice she told me that my name will be frozen on the list and  to phone after test date and if tx ddoesnt work she will reactivate my name on the list but hopefully i wont need it  sorry forgot to say the buserelin spray im on is supposed to suppress endo  

I  know the waiting lists at RVH are much longer than any other hospital ( as I have to phone them for things like thisat work)

sorry for the memememe post 
hope u found this helpful

norma30


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Norma 30,im just busting to get started,this is the first time we have the cash ready to go and not scraping it together at the last minute,I know the oil is ready to go and our car needs serviced,all these things come out of the same pile.So having the test over with would mean booking and paying for treatment, ach well ill just keep everything crossed.thanks againxo


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I have endo and got my lap done privately, if you have private health insurance, could your GP refer you to a private consultant so that you can get it done sooner than later?

F x


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Fraggles ill try,iv an appointment in the morning and it'll be my first question,Im not very patient.Thanks Tracey


----------

